# "Accessory" Guaranteed to Make Your Display Look Better



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

For those of us who are vision challenged...an eye exam plus new glasses or contacts.

Not trying to be silly, but if you are like me, I put off getting my vision checked like I delay going to the dentist. It is easy to believe that your vision is OK, especially if your prescription has not changed for several years. That was the case for me, but after 2 1/2 years I had an eye exam last week. Indeed, my prescription had changed quite a bit after many years of being the same. I picked up new glasses this morning and everything, including the HT display, looks like the resolution is much higher now - 1080P now instead of 480P


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

So true and comparatively speaking a rather cheap upgrade.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

The first time I flipped between a 480i and 1080i feed of the same program my wife said "I don't get it. What's the big deal? There is no difference". The next day I repeated the same exercise and she said "oh my goodness, I wasn't expecting that big of a difference". The difference was she picked up her new glasses on the way home from work.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

:laugh: Congrats on the sweet upgrade! Sounds like a hearing test should be next on your list


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Actually, it was all the discussion about the Darbee thingy that gave me the idea for this post. No question about it, _this_ "upgrade" works


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I think everything looks good on the screen!!! Or at least on my screen.

The other day I had to take my son to get his physical for football and to find out his vision is 24/20

So I will be using him to make sure things are looking good.

Then the other day I put in an old VCD movie for my mother (at her house) and I asked my son "How is the picture" he said "Looks good". He's off the list; CHECK!!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

hjones4841 said:


> For those of us who are vision challenged...an eye exam plus new glasses or contacts.
> 
> Not trying to be silly, but if you are like me, I put off getting my vision checked like I delay going to the dentist. It is easy to believe that your vision is OK, especially if your prescription has not changed for several years. That was the case for me, but after 2 1/2 years I had an eye exam last week. Indeed, my prescription had changed quite a bit after many years of being the same. I picked up new glasses this morning and everything, including the HT display, looks like the resolution is much higher now - 1080P now instead of 480P


I know exactly what you mean!..I've been putting off getting my eyes checked for some time..
I've only ever needed reading glasses, but the other night, I found it quite difficult trying to focus the projector from 10' away..
It looks like it might be time to get them checked! :R


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Picture_Shooter said:


> I think everything looks good on the screen!!! Or at least on my screen.
> 
> The other day I had to take my son to get his physical for football and to find out his vision is 24/20
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

:rant:But if you leave your glasses off, all of that horribly compressed video on sat and cable systems looks more film-like. I think this whole glasses thing might be nonsense.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I had to get my eyes tested a while back and went from single vision to no line bi-focal. Now I can either have the crisp clean 1080p or with a quick glance downward I can also have the film like experience.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, have had progressives for years. Don't think I could ever get used to the lines. Some folks are just the reverse.

I wore contacts for 25 years, but it got to the point that I was wearing reading glasses most of the time. Gave up and got the frames...


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

While reviewing Blu-Ray's and HT equipment, I religiously get my prescription updated every 6 months with the highest quality lens available. My eye doctor spends about 10 extra minutes with me getting my vision as far better than 20/20 as possible - usually around 20/12. It's a little pricey, but I love the results


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Dave Upton said:


> While reviewing Blu-Ray's and HT equipment, I religiously get my prescription updated every 6 months with the highest quality lens available. My eye doctor spends about 10 extra minutes with me getting my vision as far better than 20/20 as possible - usually around 20/12. It's a little pricey, but I love the results


Im pretty sure that makes you pro calibrated Dave


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Dave Upton said:


> While reviewing Blu-Ray's and HT equipment, I religiously get my prescription updated every 6 months with the highest quality lens available. My eye doctor spends about 10 extra minutes with me getting my vision as far better than 20/20 as possible - usually around 20/12. It's a little pricey, but I love the results


That's being really dedicated to the job! :T


----------



## lateradent (9 mo ago)

Hi all, I think accessories are an important thing in a wardrobe! I really want to find a good clothing store online, I think to buy a gift for my husband for his birthday to please him.


----------



## bellyare (9 mo ago)

Hello. I really like to wear quality clothes and I advise all my acquaintances to be careful about this as well. I prefer to buy cool sweatshirts at httрs://www.meadowweb.com/collections/sweaters  , as they have a wonderful extensive selection of clothes and new collections that really inspire me! See for yourself!


----------

